# KeyBored Industries Music



## Ghosty (Jan 18, 2013)

Over the past not-quite two years, I have created several dozen pieces of music on SoundCloud. They range from 8-bit to original tracks reminiscent of Mario video game music to instrumental remixes of pop songs. You can check out my whole profile here:

https://soundcloud.com/qwertygiy


Or check out some of my favorites directly  :

Unknown Malevolence

October Breeze

Owl City: Fireflies - 8-Bit Remix

Owl City: Fireflies - Electronic Remix

Spyder: Electronic Remix of Raptor980's Spy

Linkin Park: In The End - Electronic Remix

Taylor Swift: Love Story - Instrumental Remix (yes, I hate TS now, but it is one of my best-made tracks)

Stewed

Pefection and its predecessor Not Perfection

I hope you enjoy them


----------



## Raptor980 (Jan 18, 2013)

I like!


----------



## moderan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok stuff. Not pro, but gifted amateur work, imo. Good listens.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 19, 2013)

It's all done with a free music program (because I never buy anything online) with almost-entirely-preset instruments (because I'm not too great with adjusting dozens of wave thingies) and sound clips (because I'm too lazy to search up more free ones that are any good), apart from the few I recorded with my acoustic guitar, so it's definitely not radio-quality stuff. But I try to do the best I can with what I can


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been working on a Music Box Medley, of random songs from everywhere and everyone that I've recreated by ear. It's nowhere near done, I've just been too lazy to work on it a whole lot 

https://soundcloud.com/qwertygiy/music-box-medley-preview-2

Any opinions? Do I need to change some transitions? Is there a part that just really bugs you? Are there any songs you really want me to try adding at some point? I'm open for suggestions, because it's definitely a WIP.


----------



## mouseyface (May 1, 2013)

sounds great : )


----------



## Rad (Jun 7, 2013)

What'd you make this with? FL Studio, I'm assuming? It's not clean, by any means. That's what I like about it. It has that kind of perfect, eager creativity in it.. Like some bored kid picked up a turntable and messed with it all night because he wanted to. Lovin it


----------



## sreeves2 (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I love the Owl City songs you did! I'm a huge fan of Owl City, so I was very excited to hear your remix! Also, I'm not, and never was, a fan of TS, but I love the version you did of Love Story! Spectacular!


----------

